# Can I use powered book shelf speakers with my 10" Chrome Tablet...?



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Perhaps W/ Bluetooth or wifi....We want to be able to listen to music from our tablet next to the hot tub.
Thankyou for reading.


----------

